
Tech flight from cities ramping up - syini666
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/29/were-running-out-of-homes-for-sale-lake-tahoe-brokers-say.html
======
shafner99
I feel this is a temporary phenomenon. I can’t imagine Bay Area workers living
in Tahoe. The infrastructure just isn’t there ... yet

~~~
justix12
Suddenlink Communications offers Gigabit internet in Tahoe so the
infrastructure is there already.

